# Jamey Johnson in BR Friday Night



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Well boys, gettin fired up for Friday Night. Jamey Johnson in Baton Rouge, playing at the Texas Club. Honky Tonk full of , mud, blood, and beer.

Saw him there last year. This cat is unbelievable.

IMO the most underated singer songwriter in the music business..his shows are pure, raw, outlaw country. Can't get enough.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've seen lots of artist perform and I have to say he is in the top 10 (of the 100 or so I've seen...From Hank Jr. - Shinedown). 

I sat front row the first time I saw him and got a guitar pick from his guitarist, he plays left handed but his guitar is right-handed (and strung correctly for a right handed person) and he plays it upside down...how cool is that? 

The second time I seen him we were much further back in the crowd. He finished the show but came back out and played random request....we chanted "Dinosaur" from wayyyy back until he finally said "If I play that will yall shut the hell up?" then played the song LOL.

Wish I was goin' with ya bud!! Bet you'll find him somewhere between Jennings and Jones


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have some friends going to that show


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

One of my favorite artist.I saw him last year at the Crosby Fair and Rodeo.He was awesome!!!!My favorite's are "Place Out On The Ocean," "High Cost of Living," and "That Lonesome Song."
Drink one for me while you're there RD's Neighbor!!!!!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> One of my favorite artist.I saw him last year at the Crosby Fair and Rodeo.He was awesome!!!!My favorite's are "Place Out On The Ocean," "High Cost of Living," and "That Lonesome Song."
> Drink one for me while you're there RD's Neighbor!!!!!!


Those are my three favorites as well. I can't wait.


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

Saw Jamey, Colt Ford and Josh Thompson on New Years eve in Pikeville Ky. it was a **** good show...


----------

